# 7750 HD problem while video conversion



## Knight2A4 (May 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I desperately require your help in understanding a problem with my new G.P.U.

i had upgraded from my age old gigabyte 8600 gt to gigabyte 7750 HD just 1 & half months before on last week while i was chatting with my friend on skype. i had given  a video to be converted on AVS video convector. i had set the priority for the conversion on *above normal* so that cpu would take it at it's top priority to convert this file while i was on video conference with my friend. A little while after my computer froze. I tried to restart it but it would not respond even on pressing the power botton of my cabinet lastly i had to switch the power off from the UPS to turn the computer off . i then again started it. It showed normal start as it would after any power failure It asked me weather i would like to start normal or in safe mode. i started in normal mode after i got to desktop i opened 2 or 3 apps played a song to check weather the system was functioning normally or not every thing till this point seem's o.k so i thought that setting the priority to above normal in the conversion must be the reason for the hang. so i started the conversion again but this time i did not changed the priority setting which was on normal i checked that. Now after a wihle again the system hanged but this time it would not start at all even after i switched power off. I took my system to a local vendor he reassembled the video card in the slot which he told be was lose & bolted it well. after that the system seem's o.k but after i brought it home & used it for a while it suddenly turned off . I mean while i was watching a video the monitor went black only the HDD led light on the CPU was lighted & even that did not turn off when i tried to switch that off from the cabinet  i had to restart by shutting off the power again. but now this became radam & at any time the CPU would switch off for 2 days i observed that then  i again started conversion of a video file but with free make video converter this time Again the system Hanged in the same manner as earlier so this time i changed the GPU to 8600 gt & started the video conversion again but this time every thing went smooth with no problem at all & i also tired a few games.So that i came to under stand that the problem was related to my GPU & not the power supply unit.

My config is
C2D 2.66 Ghz
3 GB RAM
500 HDD
Intel DG31PG Mobo

Please Let me know if any of you have experienced similar problem & if so who did you resolved it. Also any suggestion my any one is welcome.


Thanks in advance. 
Justin


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

brand name of the PSU ?

anyway, try to run some games using the HD 7750 to be sure the gpu is the culprit.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

firstly, you shouldnt do anything while encoding a video.. CPU takes  the full load, and if you make it High Priority, then there will be no chance to do other things. 

secondly, do as topgear says..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks top gear &  anirbandd for your reply

On Saturday at night i tried to remove the 8600 gt & attach the display directly to the motherboard but still no luck. Yes i had played from games on HD 7750 after the first time i took it to the vendor where he reattached the graphic card  securely. About the PSU is Intex 450 Watts. Now asuming that the problem is with the motherboard please suggest a Good budgeted MOBO for my config.
I have narrowed down to *Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L* which is around 2450 Rs online. pLease suggest any thing around this or less 

C2D E6750 2.66 GHz
Intel DG31PR (Current Mother Board)
3 GB DDR2 Ram
Gigabyte HD 7750 
320 GB HDD
Intex 450 Watts 



Thanks In advance
Justin John


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

don't jump into conclusion that the mobo is bad .. we need to do things step by step :

1. First of all - the PSU is not a good one and even if HD 7750 consumes even 10W more than your other gfx card the PSU may malfunction or it can do the same without any gfx card installed. Get a good PSU first. 
2. Video encoding generally need lots of cpu processing power so make sure the cpu is not over heating while under load.
3. Make usre your ram modules are OK .. check with memtest86+ bootable version.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

^install hwinfo[32/64bit acc to your OS].
keep hwinfo running
do video conversion [take a movie]
take a screenshot after 5-10mins and post it here..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 7, 2013)

umm.. Hello, Top gear ..... Well If CPU is over heating should not the system restart but in this case the system hangs & I did open the cabinet to see what was going on .... the C.P.U & G.P.U fan's were working fine & i can also see a green led on the motherboard that was lighting. DVD drive opened up .... When i had upgraded the GPU i had installed EVGA Precision to monitor the thermal & FPS of the G.P.U during gaming for more than five weeks i did not observe any thing out of the extra ordinary the temperature remained around 40-50C & the FPS also was good according to the game & settings. Saying the card was performing good. Yes i did had a problem with the ram once & so i had to change the 1GB stick with a 2GB one & thus i have 3BG's of ram now but that was long time ago & the system have been working fine till now.... I did also put only one stick on ram in the motherboard & tried to start the P.C ..... first with 1GB then With 2GB but no success ... 


Hi anirbandd ........ I Had talked to the vendor to whom i had send the P.C to he told me that the P.C was not starting at his shop so he send to another vendor where it started up normally it was then return to his shop without any repair .... its still at his place i might bring it tomorrow & I shall try to record a video of the file beening converted but i do not thing it it will do 10-15 min. I will use Formate Factory As the conversion Software..... Will Install hwinfo .... & try to get as much as information as i can but i will remove the HD 7750 From the motherboard I do not want it to get broke in the test ........


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

^Use AVS.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> umm.. Hello, Top gear ..... Well If CPU is over heating should not the system restart but in this case the system hangs & I did open the cabinet to see what was going on .... the C.P.U & G.P.U fan's were working fine & i can also see a green led on the motherboard that was lighting. DVD drive opened up .... When i had upgraded the GPU i had installed EVGA Precision to monitor the thermal & FPS of the G.P.U during gaming for more than five weeks i did not observe any thing out of the extra ordinary the temperature remained around 40-50C & the FPS also was good according to the game & settings. Saying the card was performing good. Yes i did had a problem with the ram once & so i had to change the 1GB stick with a 2GB one & thus i have 3BG's of ram now but that was long time ago & the system have been working fine till now.... *I did also put only one stick on ram in the motherboard & tried to start the P.C ..... first with 1GB then With 2GB but no success ...
> *
> 
> Hi anirbandd ........ I Had talked to the vendor to whom i had send the P.C to he told me that the P.C was not starting at his shop so he send to another vendor where it started up normally it was then return to his shop without any repair .... its still at his place i might bring it tomorrow & I shall try to record a video of the file beening converted but i do not thing it it will do 10-15 min. I will use Formate Factory As the conversion Software..... Will Install hwinfo .... & try to get as much as information as i can but i will remove the HD 7750 From the motherboard I do not want it to get broke in the test ........



overhetaing can cause system hang, restart power down .... many things - I've seen such thiungs happening that's why telling you. 
Precision works with AMD gpus ?? !!
I think this is the problem ie memory related issues .. if the mobo's ram slot or the ram modules were fine the pc should have started fine with only 1 stick of ram .. do try with the 2GB stick first on all of the mobo ram slots and see whether the pc starts or not .. if the the pc starts normally check the ram module with memtest86+ app. If the ram module can pass the test remove it and do the same with the 1Gb stick .. if both ram modules fail to pass the test borrow a working ram module from friend and test your mobo's am slot with it or better test your ram modules on a friend's mobo 1 by 1.

AND once again the PSU you have is not so good so consider changing it or test with some good PSU first.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 8, 2013)

Hello, Top Gear & anirbandd 

I today went to take the Cabinet from the vendor i had sent it to repair surprisingly. He told me that he did took the motherboard to Intel's service center & after they did all the examining they told him that the motherboard was fine & there was no problem with it. Also he had changed the ram & P.S.U and checked with new once it also did not show any short of problem & the system started off correctly & restarting was also correct with the same old P.S.U & the HD 7750 is being used as primary display unit further he told me that he did also converter a file to see if any thing goes wrong but everything seem to be fine there. Lastly he stated that it could be earthing problem .... Will see what happen's i will start the system at night ......


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

best of luck..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 8, 2013)

Hi ........ Just had a talked to the house owner about earthing he was sure that the ground floor was earthed but not sure about the 1st floor that's where i am .... I also use a extension from a socket to bring power to the UPS which is far from where my system is ..... While i was seacrhing for earthing related topic i found this tread on thinkdigit itself ....

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/102903-run-computer-without-earthing.html

The part where " freshseasons" tell to connect a wire from the p.c to a nail in the wall will do .... should i try that what is your opion .....I do remember i did got electrified if i touched my cabinet without wearing sleeper or shoes .... Do you both think this mess could be b/c of earthing...


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

well, you never told that before..

immediately get your earthing checked. 

and that nail in the wall is no good. a proper earthing is when the earthing cable runs to a depth of around 2-3m in the soil. 

but that also does not satisfyingly explain your problem...


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 8, 2013)

I was thinking to do Burntest before the system went hi wire last time will do the wire thing & start a burn test tonight.....


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> I was thinking to do Burntest before the system went hi wire last time will do the wire thing & start a burn test tonight.....



do you even know what a burn in test does?? dont attempt a burn test until you have a good PSU


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> do you even know what a burn in test does?? dont attempt a burn test until you have a good PSU



Ya ...... It a Stress testing Software developed for intel plate form & its Based on Intel's own CPU testing utility Linpack ........ Anyway am not going that way Since as more load the p.c would require higher amount of current to process that & if turly the PSU is not capable then when it going to hang as it was when i tried to convert the video ..... well this reply is from my p.c it been running for more than 20 min. now & things seem to be o.k for now........ i have also download HW monitor I will run it & watch a movies or so while taking screen shot in ever 15 min. hope it will put some light on whatz going on ............

Well there are the hw monitor result i did not ran any video convertor but i guess PSU needs to be changed as the CPU temperature went above 90c well please suggest that PSU should i use it would be a bigger help if you can post where i can by it online ....... Also please include an optical dvd drive which one do you recommend ...... 




i just went to i.T Depot & found 

*Corsair VS Series VS450 450W* - 2260 rs
Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2 500W- 3425 rs 
Corsair VS Series VS550 550W - 3130 rs

Corsair VS Series VS450 450W should do the job ..... please suggest


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

your cpu is over heating .. clean and re-mount the cpu cooler with some good TiM / add some cabby fans or better buy a new cpu cooler.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 9, 2013)

The CPU was cleaned when the vendor opened it ........... & what about the PSU ........... but still it is getting hot ......


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

^dude, those are some weird temps... 180C?? 230C?? 

if your vendor is the same kind found all over india, then there is a high chance that he has used locally available bad TIM 

get a good quality TIM and remount the CPU and COOLER. if you dont know how to unmount/mount, watch some youtube videos.

dont go for Corsair CX series as of now... there have been an alarming number of RMA calls.
if you want corsair, buy GS600. you can go for Antec too.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 9, 2013)

Well my knowledge is limited in this field ............ I guess the cooler that is with the cpu is the one that came along with it ... Please suggest a new cooler .........


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

not telling to buy a new cooler... 

i told you to buy new TIM, good qualtiy, like Arctic Silver, and then remount the existing cooler with that TIM. 

also watch a few videos in CPU cooler mounting.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 9, 2013)

I found "Cooler Master IC-Essential E2 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE2-TA15-R1)" , (Cooler Master IC-Essential E1 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE1-TG15-R1)), (Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond Thermal Compound),(Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste 3.0g)

Which in these do you think will do ......


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

IC Essential is okay...

but there is a usage guide which you must follow strictly for good performance. 

clean the previous TIM fully with isopropyl alcohol, both from proc and cooler base. be careful not to bend any pins under the procc.

apply a pea sized globule of the TIm on the procc surface and *spread it all over uniformly, so that the thickness is uniform all over.* use a credit card like thing to spread it.

then remount your cooler.

you should be good to go.

you can see this too: *www.ebay.in/itm/Arctic-Silver-2-7gm-Ceramique-2-Thermal-Compound-Grease-for-PC-Laptop-Server-/111068346749?pt=IN_Computer_Components&hash=item19dc30797d&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_923


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> I found "Cooler Master IC-Essential E2 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE2-TA15-R1)" , (Cooler Master IC-Essential E1 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE1-TG15-R1)), (Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond Thermal Compound),(Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste 3.0g)
> 
> Which in these do you think will do ......



get DP Z9 .. btw, just noticed one more thing - your cpu fan is running at a very low speed but it shoud be around 1.8-2.2K RPM so consider cleaning the fan first to see if it can increase the fan speed or else you have to buy a new cpu cooler like CM TX3 evo around ~1.5k.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you (Top Gear & anirbandd)  for your careful consideration towards resolving the problem .... I would like to know that if i buy CM TX3 evo will i get a thermal compound with it .... I will Tonight open the case to see if there is dust of CPU fan Please tell me is there any kind of software which can be used to increase the RPM of fan ....


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)

dont know if your BIOS has the feature,.......

you can boot into Bios and stop the CPU fan speed regulation to make the CPU fan go on full speed.

generally, coolers do contain one tube of TIM..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

Ya i also just read that on a article after i reading top gear's reply
**lifehacker.com/5866009/control-your-computers-fan-speeds-for-better-performance-when-you-need-it-silence-when-you-dont

No i did not find any settings for CPU fan control in BIOS only that it displays system information where it did showed fan speed hovering around 1000 rpm am also uploading a snap. I took it at the starting of windows Notice that the maximum speed of fan was 2000 rpm at that time but then it decreased to around 1060 RPM


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

TX3 Evo comes with good quality TiM but some coolers around 1k does not come with a tube of TiM though they have TiM glued at the bottom of the cooler like stock cpu coolers comes with cpu.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

HI ...... yesterday night i opened the CPU fan & cleaned it .... i did had some dust in it ....... & it did made a lot of difference in ideal mode  but still the temp. climb's up when any cpu heavy task is performed.  


load on cpu after 3 min. & 45 sec of video conversion .....

well...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

did you re-apply  TIM after cleaning the HSF? Load temperature seems to be high.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

^^why the hell is it showing 178 and 234degrees????


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

@rijinpk1

I did not applied any TIM I just opened & cleaned it ....... although i have purchased Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram online & will be arrive to my place by evening .... But now after seeing the temperature b/w in ideal & load am starting to suspect that the motherboard is not able to increase fan speed according to the cpu temp. The fan can run on 2000 rpm as i have high lighted in the picture below. I have also used FAN speed software to increase fan speed but it sis not work. 

 

Any suggestion to the problem is highly welcomed .......


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

also I think the +12v reading is bit high.



Hakimtai said:


> @rijinpk1
> 
> I did not applied any TIM I just opened & cleaned it ....... although i have purchased Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram online & will be arrive to my place by evening .... But now after seeing the temperature b/w in ideal & load am starting to suspect that the motherboard is not able to increase fan speed according to the cpu temp. The fan can run on 2000 rpm as i have high lighted in the picture below. I have also used FAN speed software to increase fan speed but it sis not work.
> 
> ...



are you using your pc without applying any TIM on the processor?


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

I am using Index Smart 450 Watts P.S.U .......... Will That help .......No i did not remove the old TIM on the base of the CPU cooler just cleaned the aluminum  &  Mounted it again as it was before also i did it today well to see that it been 5 years since i had buyed my PC ..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> I am using Index Smart 450 Watts P.S.U .......... Will That help .......



If you have money now, I recommend you to buy a PSU from reputed companies like antec vp450p or seasonic s12 520 etc asap.
It is miles better than any desi psus.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

I can invest but not more than 2k also ..... i have to be certain that changing the psu will resolve the problem .... & also i am no geek but what about the "also I think the +12v reading is bit high." you mean by that ........


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

to solve your problem regarding temperature, YOU HAVE TO APPLY THE TIM ONTO THE PROCESSOR CAREFULLY and mount the the HSF. I dont advice you to use your pc with little TIM or without TIM .It can damage your pc by over heating.You should post screenshots after applying the TIM. That will lower the temperature in idle and load.
Ofcourse changing the psu wont solve your temperature problem.But HERE is a link you should read
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
So it is better to have a good branded PSU to be on a safer side.
Regarding the +12v issue, ATX v2.3 specification by intel suggest that the voltage on +12v should be under 5% =12.6v max and 11.4v min. Use wikipedia to find the details.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

As much as i have learned from online tutorials & youtube Videos is that A very thin layer on TIM is applied. the youtube video suggested to use a glass spice and flat out the paste on processor surface then mount the fan on top. here as the online tutorial suggested to spread it using something like a credit card ..... Secondly i would like to know why is not the CPU fan speed increasing according to increase in temp. of cpu ... I have received the TIM Will do it tonight ...... Will put snaps of the whole process ...

Just remembered the old TIM was on CPU fan on the surface that faces the processor but how should i apply the new TIM the processor is placed securely on motherboard. The youtube Tutorials they had the processor out from the motherboard appiled the TIM on the processor surface then mounted the fan.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

@OP: you should get a decent PSU.. an Antec VP450 or something equivalent..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

Ya i am also aware of that but ........ what i was thinking was to buy a PSU that i can use if i would upgrade my system down the line .... the irony is that my choice of buying HD 7750 & not more power full GPU was b/c of the PSU i wanted to buy the most powerful GPU in my 7k budget which did not used external power supply as the Intex smart 450 Watts PSU that's in my case did not had one. B/w Hd 7750 & GTX 650 i found out from goggling that HD 7750 consumes less power while the performance of gtx 650 was only marginally better. so I select HD 7750 over gtx 650 well if i knew that i would have to replace the PSU in near future in would had done that and then selected a much more powerful GPU ..

Well Saying what PSU would fit in the bill if i have to upgrade to a quard core  with the same GPU DDR3 Ram .... Well I have 2k budget which can be extended for 1k more ... Please suggest ....


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

You can apply TIM without taking the processor out. But dont apply too much pressure on the processor which can damage it if done unproperly.
First clear old TIM using spirit from the processor and HSF. Then apply a pea sized  new TIM onto the processor and carefully spread it. Remember Too much TIM will cause problems. Watch youtube videos for more details.

You can definitely go for antec vp450p. 
You should also read this one
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/534
not sure how much you intex psu provides even though rated at 450w.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

How about putting the TIM on the processor surface & then mounting the fan just on top of it .......


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

Ya, just do that. But before that clean old TIM to keep any residue away.

Ya, just do that. But before that clean old TIM to keep any residue away.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

O.k will do that tomorrow as there is no spirit at home right now ...... 

And also will the antec vp450p be enough for the upgrade i mentioned before ..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

I did answer your question.

I did answer your question.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

if you are thinkng about upgrading the whole PC, you can sell off the 7750. you will get buyers guaranteed.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

[/QUOTE]*not sure how much you intex psu provides even though rated at 450w.*[/QUOTE]

Anyway to test this i mean the total actual power output.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

Antec vp450p is more than enough.
But there may be a problem. Intel next generation processor architecture aka haswell and possibly the newer generations may require a new psu in the lower end segment. The higher end models may not create any problem. Neverthless Motherboard manufacturer may include a remedy for this ,let us hope.
Corsair gs600 is said to compatible with haswell and if possible get that and it is better for future additions of hardware also.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

@anirbandd

"*if you are thinkng about upgrading the whole PC, you can sell off the 7750. you will get buyers guaranteed*." 

Within 4-5 months am aiming CPU+MOBO+RAM for around 15k ...  

@rijinpk1

Corsair Gaming Series 600W Power Supply (GS600) 
Price: 5055/-
Currently out of my budget .... Anyway i was looking more for AMD/ATI upgrade instead of INtel/Nivida .... AMD/ATI provide better performance for a given price than intel that's what i have read .........


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> > *not sure how much you intex psu provides even though rated at 450w.*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to test this i mean the total actual power output.



not in your home... in a well supplied lab, maybe.. 



rijinpk1 said:


> Antec vp450p is more than enough.
> But there may be a problem. Intel next generation processor architecture aka haswell and possibly the newer generations may require a new psu in the lower end segment. The higher end models may not create any problem. Neverthless Motherboard manufacturer may include a remedy for this ,let us hope.
> Corsair gs600 is said to compatible with haswell and if possible get that and it is better for future additions of hardware also.



and thats a rumor..

and OP is using C2D at the moment., so point mentioning that..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

What is the best upgrade you can get for around 15k CPU+MOBO+RAM for now ....... just asking out of curiosity .........



anirbandd said:


> not in your home... in a well supplied lab, maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C2D will last atleast for another year or soo i guess ...... may be


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and thats a rumor..
> 
> and OP is using C2D at the moment., so point mentioning that..


that rumor seems to be legit.
[UPDATE: It is not a rumor. If it is, then why different manufactures come forward and tell our "these" psus are compatible with haswell. The DC to DC converter makes them compatible with haswell which is available only on the higher priced models.]
Op told that he will upgrade in future. So i thought he must get a psu that is compatible with newer generation cpus. Otherwise op may need to change psu twice.
@op for 15k,
intel core i5 3470-rs11000
mobo-gigabyte ga b75m-d3h-rs3800
ram-corsair value select 4gb-rs1800
although this comes to rs16600, it is worth every penny.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that rumor seems to be legit.
> [UPDATE: It is not a rumor. If it is, then why different manufactures come forward and tell our "these" psus are compatible with haswell. The DC to DC converter makes them compatible with haswell which is available only on the higher priced models.]
> Op told that he will upgrade in future. So i thought he must get a psu that is compatible with newer generation cpus. Otherwise op may need to change psu twice.
> @op for 15k,
> ...



Thanks For the advice will see to it within 4-5 months.... O,k am going to now change the thermal compound og the cpu. will post the results ......


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 12, 2013)

Just go ahead but be careful not to mishandle the cpu.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 12, 2013)

Completed the process took about 30 min. But the end result are not what i expected ....... In ideal mode cpu temp. revolved around 70c. After i gave the video conversion the temp. started to rise and touched 92c within 1min & 22 sec. I did record the *process so that i can be corrected if i had done anything wrong. Please review the photo's. I think may be the cooler is not mounted correctly but i did check if it secure in place of not 
*


*Intel stock cooler's are the worst type  ....... *


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 12, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Completed the process took about 30 min. But the end result are not what i expected ....... In ideal mode cpu temp. revolved around 70c. After i gave the video conversion the temp. started to rise and touched 92c within 1min & 22 sec. I did record the *process so that i can be corrected if i had done anything wrong. Please review the photo's. I think may be the cooler is not mounted correctly but i did check if it secure in place of not
> *
> View attachment 10452View attachment 10453View attachment 10454View attachment 10455View attachment 10456View attachment 10457View attachment 10458View attachment 10459View attachment 10460View attachment 10461
> *Intel stock cooler's are the worst type  ....... *



Results


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 12, 2013)

*Finally *...........  *After remounting the cpu fan core temp. dropped to 45c ideal & accelerated to 70c max during video conversion *  ........... During the mounting of the cpu  fan 1 of the four pin which was used to attach the fan to motherboard broke & only 2/3rd of the surface of the cooler was coming in contact with the processor surface. It took a while b/c every time i try to put the cooler in its place the locking pin would slide down prematurely  preventing it from getting mounted on the motherboard A tiny lock was there & only an experienced person can only work that out to prevent the locking pin from sliding down. with the  broken edge of the cooler pin i started to believe that would have to buy a never cooler. but after remounting the cooler when i soo the Temp. around 45c i understood that everything worked out fine. Here *The problem was : * 

*The Final Video Conversion : * 
*

There is place to mount two more Cabinet cooling Fan's So i will order them & mount  them just in case .........

I Sincerely Thank* * "Top Gear" , "anirbandd" , "rijinpk1"* * for there help* .............


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 12, 2013)

Great to hear that your problem is solved. Now look for a  new psu


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Great to hear that your problem is solved. Now look for a  new psu



will change it next month .........


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

nice to know you have resolved the issue and thanks for the step by step procedures and pics along with it - this might be helpful for many others.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> nice to know you have resolved the issue and thanks for the step by step procedures and pics along with it - this might be helpful for many others.


*
I hope that the topic does help other's specially armature's like me... & thanks for taking it step by step or i would had changed the gpu or motherboard without resolving the exact source of the problem.      
*


----------

